# Best Turntable Mat? +Other Questions



## Aman

Right now with my turntable I have this crummy felt mat that I am really bothered by. I feel like it is responsible for much of my cleaning difficulties (the dust gets statically charged, it appears, making it more difficult for a brush to get rid of it) and it also is very annoying to often times have to peel the record off of the mat when I take it out of the turntable.

 So I am looking for a mat that will be better than this. Preferably, I'd like to stay away from the felt mats at all costs. I am sure there are rubber or other types of materials out there that give better performance. I'd like to spend no less than 40 dollars.

 I am also wondering if a record clamp is a good idea considering my system. It is below in my signiture. Will it offer better isolation? Will it offer better tracking since it will keep the record more in place?

 Are there any other essential vinyl accessories that I do not have? (Besides, of course, cleaning utilities)

 Thanks!!
 -Andrew


----------



## bln

With Rega turntables, the felt mat is supposed to be a key component of the sound. If you can't deal with the static, maybe try this special felt mat from LP Gear. It's supposed to dispense with the annoyances of a felt mat:

http://www.lpgear.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=PE

 Of course, you said you wanted to spend "not less than" $40. In that case, buy two! Or maybe you meant less than $40.

 Another thing Rega owners are strict about, in general, is that clamps on Rega tables are detrimental to the sound. Also, I've never heard anyone say that clamps offer better isolation or tracking. To improve tracking, make sure your cart is aligned right. As for isolation, a wall shelf is supposed to be ideal. If you have a bit more cash, you could also try a Neuance platform, many Rega owners recommend these. Besides, a clamp is just one more step you have to perform each time you want to listen to a record.

 Other essential vinyl accessories: Shure force gauge, bubble level, protractor, dry stylus brush. That ought to cover it.


----------



## Aman

Thanks for the response!
 Yes, I did mean no MORE than 40 dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In regards to that turntable wall mount - I have wooden floors but do not seem to find my stylus skipping very drastically - I do hear vibrations when my subwoofer is turned on (but that is hardly ever on - or does that mean that I do need better isolation?)

 The mounts are expensive ... 150 bucks for the entry level unit from Todd, and he has the lowest prices I can find... hmmm..

 Well thanks for the help!
 I will ponder this -- any comments on the usefulness of the wall mount would be really greatly appreciated!!
 -Andrew


----------



## dknightd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_ do not seem to find my stylus skipping very drastically_

 

I found wall mounting really helped make the table more secure and stable. I just used a couple of shelf brackets and a wood board. Screws into studs, and shelf. I used a load bearing wall - I'm not sure how critical this is but it probably helps.

 I use a rubber mat, and record clamp (weight in my case) but it is not a rega... I think a clamp is a good idea, but apparently rega disagrees.


----------



## dvw

Try this DIY mat

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/januse.html


----------



## bln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* 
_Try this DIY mat

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/januse.html_

 

I made one of these. I'm not a very good DIYer, so I didn't cut it exactly right, and I have a somewhat imperfect circle. But I don't imagine that affects the sound. I'm not using, so if it Aman or anyone wants it, I'll send it gratis.


----------



## Aman

YGPM bln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have decided that I will first work on actual turntable accessories before going all-out and mount the table on the wall. I have room arangements that need to be made anyway... and I have a lot of work to do over the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks again for everyone's help!

 -Andrew


----------



## Todd R

Herbies Way Excellent Turntable mat 
 Best one I ever tried!


----------



## Mr.PD

I bought a Nonfelt mat for my MMF-5.
 I don't use it though. 
 It leaves marks on the records. I washed the mat according to the directions (even did it twice) and it leaves stuff on the record that seems to come off easily enough. Between that and the fact that it is so much thicker than the felt mat that came on my turntable, I just deal with the felt mat now.
 I'm not sure how to adjust the height of the arm to compensate for the extra thick mat.


----------



## dvw

Here's review of three different mats.

http://www.mythorens.com/plattermats.html

 Be aware of thick mat, because most table have no VTA adjustment.

 The other must have accessory is record sleeve. With your collection, it's gonna cost you. And if you are still looking for a cartridge, Amazon has the M97XE onsale for $60 shipped and if you apply for its credit card, you'll get another $30 off. That's $30 for a Shure ($140 at the Shure site). This cartridge can track and is very close to V15 in SQ.


----------



## Aman

What's this I see on eBay? A Rega-specific record clamp? It looks like it's a new item!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting

 Does anybody have more information on this product? It's rather tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 The Michell record clamp will not only flatten out record warps, but will also couple the LP tightly to the platter so that vinyl resonances can be drained away from the stylus. The sound improvement is significant. This is the same clamp used on Michell's famous GyroDec turntable. Made in England. 
 

-Andrew


----------



## Mr.Radar

I actually use a 3-mat sandwhich on my table: Nonefelt (a.k.a. Super Grippy Drawer Liner from Wal*Mart)-Cork (Gasket material from hardware store)-Nonefelt. It works pretty good. The cork absorbs vibrations while the nonefelt assures that the record won't slip on the platter.


----------



## tanfenton

Could you describe your cleaning and storage regimen? The static problems you are having more likely begin there, although I agree with you that felt mats are dust traps and would be quick to replace your own mat if doing so would not foul the tracking angle. (Its adjustment is limited from what little I know of the GR-1, a little like a Rega in that regard.) I have always washed my platter and platter mat once every week or so since dust's settling cannot be helped much even by making sure that the deck's lid is closed as often as possible.

 If you could at least reduce the severity of the problem, I do not think you should shed any tears that your records might return to their sleeves, even after dry brushing, along with some dust. I went over a year exasperated with my inability to play a record and have it perfectly clean once I put it away. Since then I have come to terms with the fact that storing a disc this way is not negligent and is in fact perfectly allowable as long as I take a few passes at it with a carbon fiber brush before the next play. This always restores a record nicely to that ideal appearance of having absolutely no clutter on its surface.

 NGF


----------



## Aman

I actually do a wet-clean with some bugtussel fluid once a month on the records I play - I use a thick brush to spread it, wait 15 seconds, and then use a very light brush to clean the record of any excess fluid.

 Before playing, I do a sweep of the light brush first for five or six rotations, and then do another sweep of the thick brush for five or six rotations.

 My records appear to be very clean - but I'm sure that it's not. Would saving for a record cleaning machine (such as the nitty gritty 1.0) be a smarter buy? 

 Thanks in advance!
 -Andrew


----------



## tanfenton

It seems you are probably leaving a fair amount of residue behind after you brush that distilled water could remove. Why not try leaving one of the two brushes clean and putting it to the task of saturating the record surface as a rinse once or twice? When I forgoe the wash cycle using the DD cleaner, records always stick to the platter. I wonder whether the Buggtussel formula might have a similiar tendency, in your case lifting whatever dust has caught in the fibers of the platter mat. If you doubt your having gotten the fluid off, put the record to a bright light at an angle and exhale on the lead-out groove. You will see the difference the water has made after you apply and remove it. You want to work until those oily streaks disappear, and this may mean a change in how you choose to dry the record.

 You really should not need to wet clean every month. A better dry brush might be in order if, after taking the time to wash the cleaner off, you still have a major issue with dust.

 NGF


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_I actually do a wet-clean with some bugtussel fluid once a month on the records I play - I use a thick brush to spread it, wait 15 seconds, and then use a very light brush to clean the record of any excess fluid.

 Before playing, I do a sweep of the light brush first for five or six rotations, and then do another sweep of the thick brush for five or six rotations.

 My records appear to be very clean - but I'm sure that it's not. Would saving for a record cleaning machine (such as the nitty gritty 1.0) be a smarter buy? 

 Thanks in advance!
 -Andrew_

 

You do realize that the Bugtussel fluid is an enzyme cleaner that is only effective for removing organic contamination?

 I use Bugtussel when I clean records, but I follow that with Record Research Labs cleaner which works on fingerprints, oils, etc... followed by a distilled water rinse. 

 I am using a record cleaning machine for the initial cleaning, but for daily cleaning before play all you really need is to do is dry brush your records with a carbon fiber brush. 

 A record cleaning machine is the best thing to have, but a more affordable solution might be the Orbitrac, which is supposed to work very well. 

 Have you tried an anti static mat like
this one?


----------



## Todd R

A few further comments on the Record Research Labs products. 

 If you use the Super Deep Cleaner, it must be followed by the Super Record Wash. 

 I also use the LP-9 stylus cleaner. This stuff works the best!

 I happen to own a microscope and occasionally I'll check out my stylus for wear. I did a shoot out amongst some stylus cleaners that I had on hand, both on my good cartridge, and on an old crusty needle that was on a second hand table we picked up for my son. 

 The other cleaners (who will remain unnamed) did some cleaning, but not a complete job. Only the LP-9 got the needles totally clean & shiny. 

 Put a few drops on your short stiff stylus brush and give it a few strokes. Quick & easy.


----------



## Aman

So a record cleaning machine really isn't even necessary then for my purposes?

 How does this cleaner look?
http://www.amusicdirect.com/products...t=340&sku=AMCP

 I could get that and the LP-9 (since I have not had the chance to get a stylus cleaner yet either) for a relatively good price and a nice/low shipping cost.

 I really appreciate your help, by the way! Thanks a million!
 -Andrew

 EDIT: Oh, I didn't notice your link to the Orbitrack. Would you recommend I buy that as my primary record cleaner? Or would I be better off with the Record Research Labs cleaner, or the one I linked to above?


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_The other cleaners (who will remain unnamed) did some cleaning, but not a complete job. Only the LP-9 got the needles totally clean & shiny._

 

Did you try the Magic Eraser too?


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_So a record cleaning machine really isn't even necessary then for my purposes?

 How does this cleaner look?
http://www.amusicdirect.com/products...t=340&sku=AMCP

 I could get that and the LP-9 (since I have not had the chance to get a stylus cleaner yet either) for a relatively good price and a nice/low shipping cost.

 I really appreciate your help, by the way! Thanks a million!
 -Andrew

 EDIT: Oh, I didn't notice your link to the Orbitrack. Would you recommend I buy that as my primary record cleaner? Or would I be better off with the Record Research Labs cleaner, or the one I linked to above?_

 

Andrew, 
 Since record cleaning machines are expensive, I was making some suggestions for products that you could use if you didn't have the $$$ right now, but a machine is the best thing to have. 
 The RRL cleaner is really for use with a machine, it's non alcohol based so it doesn't evaporate very quickly. 

 If you're not buying a machine right away, I'd suggest the Orbitrac, LP-9 and a good carbon fiber brush. 

 Never tried the Micro Care, looks interesting. I think you could use the Micro Care and Orbitrac together. 
 TR


----------



## tanfenton

I owned two Orbitracs and never thought they did much good. The cotton pads are so small that they saturated even before I finished using them. Cleaning especially dirty records meant getting even less use out of a single pad since the grit would stick and need to be washed out.

 You would end up spending only about $8 more buying a set of Disc Doctor brushes and drying clothes and ultimately have a much more versatile system. The brushes can be cleaned easily without wrecking their surfaces (the Orbitrac pads like to bunch and run in the plastic frame if enough pressure is applied to thoroughly rinse them); the clothes can be tossed in the dryer. I would be happy to send you enough DD cleaner to get started should you decide to go this route. That alone would save you about $24.

 NGF


----------

